# Noise reduction in a basement shop



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

I will soon be moving into my new home and setting up shop in the basement. I plan on setting up a cyclone unit and hanging the duct work from the ceiling. I do not want the sound to travel through the floor so I was considering using rubber bungee cords or something plyable to hang the ducts from so that vibrations don't travel right through to the floor above. Has anyone else tried this? I'd love to know how much noise can be heard on the first floor when running a cyclone and a piece of machinery. Any other sound proofing techniques are welcome as well.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

It'll be loud. You will need to do some serious sound proofing. Use sound insulation and sound deadening board


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Where can I buy sound deadening board? 

I was planning on framing a "sound-proof" wall. To do this you use 2x6 headers and 2x4 studs on 12" centers staggered from the inside of the wall to the outside of the wall. This eliminates the solid path from one side to the next that sound vibrations travel through. Has anyone used this technique?


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

That'll work for walls, but you asked about the ceiling.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

As far as hanging, anything that isolates the cyclone, and the duct from the floor is good. Also insulation between the duct and the floor will help...

Rubber bungee hangers are a good idea I would think...


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

They make an insulation that does sound reduction. It looks like shredded denim


----------



## WDChew (Aug 31, 2007)

I hang my air cleaner from the ceiling joists with bugee cords to isolate the vibration and it really helps. I used 12" cords, looped with a knot through the screw-eyes on the unit and hooked both hooks onto screw-eyes in the joists. I put slightly longer lengths of chain (the type used for hanging lighting fixtures) on both hooks for safety, in case the bugee cord breaks or stretches. So far, after nearly 10 years, the cords are holding fine.

My dust collector duct is not permanent (4" mobile unit), so I can't speak for attaching duct work, but I think the theory is good, since it works for the cleaner.


----------



## Paul K (Jan 14, 2008)

I am not sure I would hang the pipe from Bungee cords. I have a cyclone, and it is outside my shop and I have the filters inside, (to return warm air) and I have metal ductwork, (probably the noisest possible) and it really isn't that noisy. I would insulate the cyclone, sure, and I would potentially insulate between the pipe and the straps, but there isn't all that much real vibration. There is noise, of sawdust and chips bumping the side of the pipe, but not much vibration. My problem with bungee cords is that they do wear out, start changing their load characteristics and you aren't going to want to go up there ever couple of years and rework it. You will want to foget about it. if you want to really make it quieter, wrap the pipe itself in insulation I would think. I sort of feel with my system that it is fairly quiet, certainly not as loud as my planer or even my drum sander. Put the cyclone itself in an insulated area, and that should go a long way to making it fine. I love my cyclone, partly becuase, being outside, I built a VERY large box below it, which holds about 3 cubic yards. So I don't have to empty it as often. I also have a smaller canister type 2 stage I have used that has a plastic bag below it. Good set up, (though obviously it doesn't move the CFM that the bigger 3 hp cyclone does) but emptying the chips almost daily is sort of a pain. 
Paul


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Ken, how is the sound proofing coming along? I'm in the basement now too. As of now, I have nothing in the ways of sound proofing. I took 25% of the basement and put up 2x4 walls and only drywalled the inside. My shop is located directly under the Kitchen (which has hardwood floors). I only work down there during the day when the family is at work. But I'd like to start to putting more hours in. What would you recommend so kill some of that noise. 

My initial thoughts were to to insulate and drywall the ceiling as a first step. 

Brian


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Give your family earplugs. $1 each. Get you out of it cheap :laughing:


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

But then how will I drown them out? I need them for myself


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Ken Johnson said:


> I will soon be moving into my new home and setting up shop in the basement. I plan on setting up a cyclone unit and hanging the duct work from the ceiling. I do not want the sound to travel through the floor so I was considering using rubber bungee cords or something plyable to hang the ducts from so that vibrations don't travel right through to the floor above. Has anyone else tried this? I'd love to know how much noise can be heard on the first floor when running a cyclone and a piece of machinery. Any other sound proofing techniques are welcome as well.


When I built my island for the dishwasher I put 2 layers of Black Fiber tar board inside the cabinet. The dishwasher does not make any noise what so ever. I say this to say I am sold on using Black Fiber board as sound deadning.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Fine woodworking had a great basement article this month, including putting foam on the studs before hanging the drywall. Another tip they had was building a vented box around noisy machines, shop vac, compressor, ect. I was thinking about doing this for my compressor in the garage as it is loud. Here is a link to the article.

15 Tips for Making Basement Workshops Drier, Brighter, More Comfortable, and More Space-Efficient


----------

